
Tesla troll/short doxxed and revealed to be heavily invested in oil industry - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/07/24/tesla-troll-short-doxxed-oil-industry-musk-calls-boss/
======
cbanek
Wow. I'm somehow not surprised, having read a few of Montana Skeptic's
articles on SA. He writes really well, and always seems to get a good flame
war on SA going.

